# الرجاء المساعدة العاجلة : لشحن الجوال عن طريق بطارية 6v أو 12v



## borhan0089 (31 مارس 2013)

أخوتي الكرام نظراً للأوضاع المأساوية والصعبة التي يعيشها الشعب السوري دون كهرباء أغلب الساعات ودائما الجوال بيفضى من الشحن
فالحل نجيب بطارية 6v 4.5A أو بطارية 12v 7A ونشحن الجوال من خلالها بعد شحنها
سؤاالي المهم هو :
طبعاً الجوال بيشحن على 5 فولت
إذا احضرت بطارية 6V4.5A هل يمكن شحن الجوال من خلالها دون مشاكل ؟؟؟كم أمبير رح يكون شدة تيار الشحن؟
ماهي الطريقة المثلى والصحيحة و الأوفر للشحن من خلال هذه البطارية 6 فولت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
الرجاااااااااااااء المساعدة بأسرع وقت.


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (31 مارس 2013)

اخى
قيس خرج الشاحن فغالبا معظم الشواحن تعطى من 5 إلى 7.5 فولت فيكون لا خطر من استخدام بطارية 6 فولت
أما إن كان لابد من 5 فولت فمع بطارية 6 فولت استخدم زينر 5 فولت مع مقاومة 10 أوم


----------



## borhan0089 (31 مارس 2013)

مشكور أخي جزاك الله كل خير
جاري التجربة باذنه تعالى


----------

